# OpenID-Connect identity provider



## zirias@ (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm looking for a recommendation: I'm looking for an OpenID-Connect provider giving me the following features:

all standard flows supported (auth code, implicit, ...)
web UI included for login and for changing/recovering passwords (ideally with editable templates)
a user database that can also be used by mail/dovecot (e.g. SQL?)
nice to have: operate behind a www/nginx reverse proxy
If anyone could recommend a software that works fine e.g. in a FreeBSD jail, that would be very nice


----------



## krumel (Jan 4, 2021)

Keycloak works fine on FreeBSD.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 5, 2021)

FreeIPA too


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok, thank you for your suggestions!

Well, they seem both pretty large, for Keycloak I found that it should do what I need, probably FreeIPA as well but this one seems even larger, so, both have a lot of features I don't need.

Does anyone know something smaller, i.e. "just" OIDC with some user database? Would be very nice. If not, I'll try one of these suggestions


----------

